# Mech Mod Batteries



## crack2483 (3/4/14)

What excellent batteries do you guys swear buy for your mech mod? Performance/safety, price range, drain etc...

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (3/4/14)

All depends but I personally prefer 1'st AW's and 2'nd Efest. I use the AW's for sub-ohm and Efest's for long vape time. AW's available from: www.vapeking.co.za and Efest's from @Cape vaping supplies

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (3/4/14)

ive got efest and mnke, and both are pretty good imo

i interchange them throughout the day when the one needs charging

i keep the efest 18350 for day outings  (out of huge @ss mode)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (3/4/14)

For button top I would go with The High Drain Efest battery or AW. For flat top batteries I go with the purple efest batteries only.

I run all these batteries in both my mech mod and my digimod and they do more than brilliantly on them.


----------



## Andre (3/4/14)

For really low ohms (below 0.6) the AW IMR 18650 1600 mAh is better then the AW IMR 18650 2000 mAh.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## BhavZ (3/4/14)

Matthee said:


> For really low ohms (below 0.6) the AW IMR 18650 1600 mAh is better then the AW IMR 18650 2000 mAh.


If I am not mistaken the Efest IMR 1600mah are also really good for that as well.


----------



## Gazzacpt (3/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> If I am not mistaken the Efest IMR 1600mah are also really good for that as well.


That battery can potentially go down to 0.2 ohms I wouldn't recommend going that low unless you really know what you doing. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (3/4/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> That battery can potentially go down to 0.2 ohms I wouldn't recommend going that low unless you really know what you doing.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


I wouldn't go that low either but using that battery and not going lower than 0.6ohms would make it safer than using the 2000mah


----------



## Smokyg (3/4/14)

I have the AW 18650 2000mAh and the 18350 700mAh and they both run my .6Ohm coils no problem.


----------



## Gazzacpt (3/4/14)

Smokyg said:


> I have the AW 18650 2000mAh and the 18350 700mAh and they both run my .6Ohm coils no problem.


Please do some googling afaik that 18350 is rated safe for up to 0.8 ohms

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (3/4/14)

you are correct @Gazzacpt


----------



## Reinvanhardt (3/4/14)

I've got the purple Efest 18490. It's not on that list. 700mAh and 10.5 amp limit. Also that list assumes max voltage to be 4.2v. Some chargers like the Trustfire actually charge up to 4.25v. Just something to take into consideration.


----------



## Silver (3/4/14)

I have the Efest IMR 18650 1600 mah high drain 30A flat tops - red in colour - from SkyBlue (@Derick)
And the AW IMR 18650 2000 mah button tops - red in colour - from @Cape vaping supplies and Vapeking

Both types are working fine in my SVD and Nemesis. Lowest I've gone though so far is only 1 ohm.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Derick (3/4/14)

Theoretically the efests can go as low is 0.2 Ohm, but from tests done in the candlepower forums - anything below 0.6 ohm gets really poor lifetime from the battery


----------



## crack2483 (4/4/14)

Can these batteries be charged in a normal charger eg energizer etc or is there something special about the charges sold on by our e-tailers here?


----------



## devdev (4/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> Can these batteries be charged in a normal charger eg energizer etc or is there something special about the charges sold on by our e-tailers here?



Nope you definitely must not charge these cells in anything but the chargers provided by vaping stores.

The chargers for penlight cells work on voltage of 1.5v, compared to the cells we use, which are 3.7v

Out of interest, the Nightcore chargers will charge both kinds of cells, but that seems to be an exception in the market place, and is definitely not the norm

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre (4/4/14)

devdev said:


> Out of interest, the Nightcore chargers will charge both kinds of cells, but that seems to be an exception in the market place, and is definitely not the norm


That is good to know, thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/4/14)

Nitecore i think it is

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## crack2483 (1/5/14)

Quick question. If I charge both 18650's at the same time and.use one for an entire day, then replace it with the second battery. How much charge would the second battery have lost in the day of no use. If any at all? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (1/5/14)

If the battery is in good nick condition, the loss will be unnoticeable small. A lot of ambient factors will determine the loss; i.e extreme high/low temperatures and/or high humidity.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## crack2483 (1/5/14)

johan said:


> If the battery is in good nick condition, the loss will be unnoticeable small. A lot of ambient factors will determine the loss; i.e extreme high/low temperatures and/or high humidity.



So presuming the battery is in good nick ( they are both pretty new ) at an average guess at average conditions, after how many days would notice a noticeable drop? 

This all be hyperthetical of course 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (1/5/14)

I'd say you will only see a small noticeable discharge after about a week+ at standard room temperature.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## crack2483 (1/5/14)

johan said:


> I'd say you will only a small noticeable discharge after about a week+ at standard room temperature.



Thanks @johan

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

